# Stuff We See



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

Been a crazy week. Tuesday night I get 16 convey maintenance orders. All due by tomorrow. Some we've been to, others this will be first visit.

Anyways, was a week of critters. House has an old, but nice detached garage. Even has an oil pit like jiffy lube, place to stand under your car to change oil and lube. Well they had quit using it as an oil pit and turned it into a garbage pit. While cleaning it out we find this:



Guy in the pit never moves that fast. LOL

Then, at another house, in a utility/storage room on the back we find this:



Two guys can't fit through the same door at the same time - fact! LOL

Then at another house, we open up the water meter box and find this:



That'll get the blood pumping, guaranteed!


----------



## Contractor Services (Apr 29, 2013)

I'm going to need to return to property and re-take the photos due to no date stamp. Also please measure the critters for proper bid approval. Sound familiar anyone?


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

Many years ago I worked at the Fort Irwin army base as a civilian maintenance contractor. Specifically, tank targets in the middle of the desert. 

My partner was known for his phobia of snakes. 

One day I opened a battery box for a target mechanism and found a snake. It was a harmless black snake and it was about 45 degrees outside so basically it was a snakesicle. 

I pulled it out of the battery box and turned to my partner and showed him the four foot snake. He was in the truck and about 20 feet from me. 

When he saw it he rolled up the windows, locked the doors and drove off leaving me 40 miles from the base in the middle of the Mojave desert. 

I had to flag down another truck to take me to him and he refused to unlock the doors until I could prove I did not have the snake any longer.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

I HATE snakes, but I am not a puss like your co worker there Gyp.


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

He really was a good guy to work with. He just had a genuine text book unreasonable phobia of snakes. It was to the point where he would hurt someone to get away from a snake without even knowing he had done it. 

I think if you had tossed one in the cab of the truck he would have ripped the door off to get out. 

Needless to say I handled all the snakes we ran across.


----------



## garylaps (Sep 28, 2012)

I got one of my crew has the same type phobia about spiders and one has the same phobia about wood ticks...Both of these people are key people and getting thru some jobs is difficult, it's hard to accommodate these issues sometimes:glare:


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

garylaps said:


> I got one of my crew has the same type phobia about spiders and one has the same phobia about wood ticks...Both of these people are key people and getting thru some jobs is difficult, it's hard to accommodate these issues sometimes:glare:





For sure, I'd tell them that they need to either get help or go find an office job.

Outdoor work is going to run into these issues.


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

reminds me, got a guy that's scared of spiders. He controls it most of the time. We were demo'ing an old wood structure, full of BIG spiders. At one point I asked how he was doing with all the spiders. He says, "Oh, I'm screaming like a b!tch on the inside, but I'm ok." lmao


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

Spiders are silly but I can understand the ticks


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

hammerhead said:


> Spiders are silly but I can understand the ticks


I was going to say the opposite, lol.


----------



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

Snakes are just premanufactured boots and belts


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

Is may seem silly, but if you put a grasshopper on my youngest daughter she will hurt you, bad.


----------



## Racerx (Aug 29, 2012)

Gypsos said:


> Is may seem silly, but if you put a grasshopper on my youngest daughter she will hurt you, bad.


Think my wife developed a phobia to grasshoppers last year when one crawled up her pants leg while we were golfing, I thought she was gonna strip down right on the fifth hole..:blink:


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

Got a good one for you. Review the first photo well before moving on to the next one. There's a little "easter egg" hidden in the photo.



See it?
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

Look closer.




Still no?



Scared the begeezus out of me. I didn't see it the first trip past the A/C. On the way back the snake struck at me. I was too far away for it to get me. but I noticed it. Before I could grab anything heavy it slithered under the A/C.


----------

